# t3 and caffeine



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 28, 2014)

Question is simple. While supplementing t3 should one just lower caffeine intake or do away with it all together?

Thanks


----------



## Get Some (May 28, 2014)

YOu can up caffeine intake if you want... I used to stack t3 with ephedra and caffeine and it worked great. Only some people can handle it though


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 28, 2014)

Does this cause any extra risk on your heart?


----------



## DF (May 28, 2014)

Jeezus fronk your heart is only 12 years old! abuse it a little.


----------



## Iron1 (May 28, 2014)

What the hell fronk, if you only do things that are safe you'll never have any fun!

I've run t3 + caffeine before, no problems but I was only on 60mcg to attempt to treat a subclinical hypothyroid case.


----------



## SuperBane (May 28, 2014)

ECA + T3 + Keto ..... Add Tren Test Mast Var.

Doesn't that sound just wonderful?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 28, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> ECA + T3 + Keto ..... Add Tren Test Mast Var.
> 
> Doesn't that sound just wonderful?



Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2014)

stick with tbol only


----------

